# Epididymitis...oh dear...I don't 'spose any suffer from this-or know what it is...



## Widge (18 Nov 2014)

.....but basically.....it is right pain in the b@lls! Literally!!
It is an infection of the little tubes in yer testes....sometimes classified as an std (NOT guilty your honour) but equally just an unfortunate infection that arrives out of the blue from nowhere in particular. Once you've had it..you tend to keep having it. It is a nightmare to treat. Once you've blasted it with antibiotica-even if you manage to clear the infection you can be left with scarred and damaged tissue which basically just aches. Constantly!

You have to be rather unlucky to get it...especially if you have never consorted with loose women!
It is like being constantly lightly kicked in the proverbials 24/7 and is the sort of eye-watering pain only Morphine based pain-killers seem to alleviate.

And I LOVE to ride....my bike! Out of the question at the moment.
It is similar to the sort of benign but highly prevalent prostate pain that middle-aged and older men ten to suffer, so I have invested in one of those SMP anatomic saddles but have as yet been unable to try it.

I find the prospect of not riding my bike again depressing in the extreme.

I just write in case anyone has any experience in this or similar and how they coped...do let me know if you have?

yours achingly

Widge.

'Goodness Gracious-Great B@lls of Fire'...I think we know a song about that, children?

aargh!


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (18 Nov 2014)

I've had it for about 25 years - Doc. said it could be operated on if it became too painful. But, to be honest, it's never really caused any problems and, if anything, appears to be getting less and less of a problem as I get older.

Avoid direct hits if at all possible, for they can be truly eye watering!!! And don't expose yourself to the other half after an argument because, if she's anything like mine, she'll have worked out exactly how to make a grown man cry!

Thought it might cause problems on the bike after I returned to cycling, but it really hasn't, apart from having to shuffle the pack occasionally!

To be honest, I'd forgotten all about it until I spotted this thread.


----------



## ufkacbln (18 Nov 2014)

This is not at all helpful

But a friend of mine worked in the field and called his cat Epididymitis


----------



## screenman (18 Nov 2014)

User said:


> I never thought I would ever write this but, have you tried a recumbent?



Blame it on a long day, tired eye's and old age. I read that post quickly and thought how is a cucumber going to help.

Widge, apologies for going off topic and I really hope things get sorted for you.


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Nov 2014)

My brother had it years ago. He said the pain was unbelievable. He advised me then to wear supportive underwear 

He had an op, and these days he rides 200+ miles per week. Go under the knife, you'll be fine.


----------



## growingvegetables (18 Nov 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> I've had it for about 25 years - Doc. said it could be operated on if it became too painful. But, to be honest, it's never really caused any problems and, if anything, appears to be getting less and less of a problem as I get older.
> 
> Avoid direct hits if at all possible, for they can be truly eye watering!!! And don't expose yourself to the other half after an argument because, if she's anything like mine, she'll have worked out exactly how to make a grown man cry!
> 
> ...



+1 on all of the above. Two wee additions 

- as I get older, the only time it flares up is when I have some sort of flu or similar. Otherwise ...... I'd just about forgotten it.
- I was offered an operation. With the little "warning-on-the-packet" - that it would likely have to be repeated. The phrase he used - "a repeated salami-slicing"!  I turned the option down


----------



## Widge (19 Nov 2014)

Many thanks for your support chaps! I'll have it washed thoroughly (in DETTOL!) and send it back.

I honestly thought I was the only man ever to have this affliction!.....(you know how it is-you can't exactly talk about it casually down the pub?)

I take comfort from the notion that the pain might gradually dwindle. The thought of a surgeons knife anywhere near my Bettys isn't a happy one though!
I take on board too the idea of more supportive underwear. After a life-time of shattered baggie trunks and boxers I am now replacing them with 'Harry-Hold You-Firm' briefs. I even have some SPORTS PANTS  on the way from Decathlon as well as my as yet untried orthopedic SMP 'Extra' saddle with a dropped nose and HUGE cut out section.......but it is still too ppainful to even contemplate getting my leg over at the moment (!).

I've had a course of antibiotics and have some industrial strength prescription pain-killers (Tramadol). I don't know whether I should just grit my teeth and ride according to rule 5 any time soon though. My doctor says that not too much is known about managing this condition and is reluctant to say yay or nay about getting back on the bike.

@User13710 and Adrian....thanks for your suggestions. Unfortunately, it hurts when I laugh!
@ Cunobelin.....I was born and raised in Gosport! (Brockhurst Rd.) Now but a dim and murky memory.

Thanks again
Any further thoughts gratefully received

Best

w.


----------



## fossyant (19 Nov 2014)

Any of you had the snip.

Got my epididymitis from getting the snip. Caused by the body not being able to absorb the sperm and the epi swelling. I had a botched chop job though. I went on to an epididymectomy on my left. It did not help as I'm left with very painful scar tissue and now go for injections into my goolies.

oh and to top it off, bert and ernie are knackered. As a result of the botch, they stopped producing testosterone which has slowed me down considerably. And I feel like crap.

The only good side is that today I have started on testosterone replacement after months of blood tests and finally a new GP.

If the pain doesn't ease by march, going to ask for them to be chopped off.

I am in considerable pain. Sitting on the bike is less painful than a chair.

Not fun is it.


----------



## fossyant (19 Nov 2014)

Oh and corrective surgery is not nice. It was less painful than the snip post op, but looking down and seeing a 4cm scar across the whole bottom of one side is a shock. You then realise they pull your bearing out to chop the epi off then stitch it back in. Takes a good 9 months for the scar to settle as your ball is anchored to the skin, unlike the other that floats. Makes getting it in the right place in your shorts tricky.

Sorry if I've made any fellas puke.

Don't get a vasectomy


----------



## Widge (19 Nov 2014)

Holy Donkey Rissoles,Fossyant, I feel your pain!...........................probably not as bad as yours 'though?
I never thought 'the snip' could go that badly wrong? I really REALLY hope things work out for you with this..........

Crikey!

Will watch out for posts and keep everything crossed (except my legs!!)

Best
w


----------



## byegad (19 Nov 2014)

I got it after the snip, at times I've almost three down there when it swells up. However it has never given me any trouble other than the 'Oh! Flip! What's that?' Panic when it first flared up after a bout of orchitis caused by who knows what some two years after the snip. After see my GP who said, you have 'testicular cancer', I kid you not, and a surgeon three days later who told me I hadn't, I've never really given any thought to it in the last 30 years. Just when I take a bath you can see the right side epydimis is swollen to various degrees depending on who knows what. Sometimes it a very minor lump other times its as big a Charlie (on the right*) effectively looking like an extra one.

*Every one has heard of a right Charlie.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Nov 2014)

I, er, oh flipping heck ... I've experienced minor testicular trauma but nothing on the scale that you guys are reporting!


----------



## fossyant (19 Nov 2014)

10% of fellas who have had the snip will develop Long Term Post Vasectomy Pain Syndrome. It can happen soon after the surgery, or can manifest sometime later.

Yup I didn't know that at the time, it's not till months later when you are seeing your urologist doe they give you the facts, it's common, and it's difficult to fix.

Mine is permanent. It won't go away. I've also been told that codeine is very bad for testosterone, so if you are on this long term, go see your GP. My Endo thinks this was causing me issues, but I've not taken any for months, but my levels have dropped more. My injections didn't work this time.


----------



## Daren (19 Mar 2015)

I've been off a bike for years due to Epididymitis. And yes, mine was the result of a snip as well. 3 days ago I underwent an epididymectomy on my left side. To be honest, I'm still experiencing the same ol' ache that drove me to the procedure in the first place....but then again, it's only been 3 days.
I'd really like to hear from anyone that received an epididymectomy, and let me know how long after the operation were you able to say, "yes...the procedure was effective." Did it take days?...weeks? Perhaps you could tell right away.

Thanks in advance!
Daren


----------

